# Ceasars Creek 10-1-12



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Made it out to the lake today for some more crappie chasin... Put in at North Pool ramp about 9am. Fished till 4pm, caught around 40 fish, only 9 keepers( only 3 of those were over 10") but my girlfriends parents asked me to fry some fish for them so I had keep a few 9"ers. All the fish came on a 1/16 ounce white or chartreuse grub, jigging at 25-30 feet. No live bait used. Didn't take pics, again... Its a p.i.a to hold the boat on site in open water with the wind the way it was today. I was mainly fishing mouths of coves that were between 25 to 40 foot deep.. The bite stayed consistent at 25-30 feet again


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

Got to keep the gf happy. How windy does it have to get to start white capping at cc?


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

mmm...a mess of crappies and some home fries sounds pretty good actually


----------



## blackxpress (Nov 20, 2009)

Legend killer said:


> Got to keep the gf happy. How windy does it have to get to start white capping at cc?


Depends on how much boat traffic there is. In the summer I've seen it white cap when there is not much wind at all. Otherwise it takes a good bit of wind. Caesar Creek is pretty deep.


----------



## catfishing22 (Mar 7, 2009)

Seems like everytine I'm at cc its windy and white capping was out last Sunday and couldn't buy a bite 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Lottimus (Aug 20, 2012)

It's amazing how depth of fish is different in other lakes! I was at CJ all weekend and the water temps were in the lower 60's. Over three days we boated 77 Crappies! The biggest percentage were in the 9 1/2 to 10 1/2 range. We did manage to catch three that were just over 14 in. We had four boats for our annual get together. Fish were just off bottom in 15ft. of water. I sure enjoy a crappie dinner!


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Legend killer said:


> Got to keep the gf happy. How windy does it have to get to start white capping at cc?


Blackxpress is right.. Iftheres a lotta pleasure boaters.. The lake waves are crazy! But that's why I like fall crappies better at CC, Waaay less pleasure boaters out in the cooler weather, it wasnt quite white caps that day.. but wind was about 20mph ( that's a guess).. Enough to make fishing frustrating in deep water!


----------



## texaspearl (Oct 11, 2011)

Fishlandr75 I enjoyed the chat Monday and I am heading out to get some grubs. Thought I might try your method.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

texaspearl said:


> Fishlandr75 I enjoyed the chat Monday and I am heading out to get some grubs. Thought I might try your method.


texaspearl, it was nice meeting and talking with you as well, good luck and let me know if ya get some bigger crappie, it seems to be a struggle this fall for me to find fish over 10"


----------



## Matt Hougan (Aug 19, 2008)

Fishlandr, did you happen to see anyone stealing my duck blind? It's gone, or at least the base is gone....


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Matt Hougan said:


> Fishlandr, did you happen to see anyone stealing my duck blind? It's gone, or at least the base is gone....


Holy crap!! really? thats awful man, My buddy and i were out most of the day, we saw three different blind sites in which there was a boat parked next to it with guys there, i didnt think anything of it much more than they were just prepping for the season, if i remember correctly, one was completely built from 2x4"s and plywood, sitting right next to the bank,I only remember it because the wood was REALLY visible on the bank) not covered yet, but 2 guys were working on it, driving what looked like a 12" flatbottom john boat with a very small outboard motor, the other two we saw being worked on had a camo netting cover on them(at least thats what it looked like from a distance). That sucks completely Mr. Hougan! Especially after putting any kind of work into it to get it ready. I remember motoring by it and we were near the big island.


----------



## arronsflooring (Jul 31, 2012)

Was it painted? I saw a base made out of plywood and 2+4,s sitting on the dock at Furnace when I put My boat in. Fished for about 4 hours and left. It was still sitting on the dock when I left. It was about 8+8 painted a light beige color. Not sure what day it was I fished saturday sunday and monday. It may have been on monday I saw this thing.


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

A duck? What are you guys talking about?


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

A duck blind for hunting ducks


----------



## FISH DINNER (Jul 23, 2010)

No, I think he is looking for a blind duck. Who paints a duck anyway, especially a blind one?

JK


----------

